# Cloverfield



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Did anyone go see it this weekend?


----------



## snowfan (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes I along with about 4 others that I saw walked out of the theater. Who knows how many after I left. I was able to get my money back. It was the worst movie ever.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

It broke box-offfice records but I have yet to hear anything good about it. I did not see it and probably won't until DVD (if then), unless some of my friends tell me it is a good movie, I never trust the critics.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I never go opening weekend, for just the two reasons mentioned. Critics arent unbiased when it comes to movie reviews and I had some friends who went on Friday night and they stayed through the whole thing and werent all that impressed. I'll wait for DVD I think. Thanks


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

snowfan said:


> Yes I along with about 4 others that I saw walked out of the theater. Who knows how many after I left. I was able to get my money back. It was the worst movie ever.


Sounds like another one of THOSE movies that ar trying to make $$$ of mentioning "like or similar" to Godzilla movies,

How many BAD shows have we all seen where it was the name of a once good movie only to be disappointed.

Thanks I'll wait till on the HBO or starz befor seeing it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

My cube mate said it sucked huge. I am not going to it...


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow....I saw it yesterday and thought it was good. I guess alot of people get motion sickness. I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My lady friend wants to see it but I'll wait to view it at home for free on the
premium movie channels. Then, if I feel the need to walk out, I won't have
far to go!


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

Same price as a normal movie and filmed to look half-ass using a handheld camcorder. This must be art!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be waiting for PPV myself but I think it is a clever idea to try to get that "unpolished" reality TV look. Anyone who saw it, I'm curious about opinons from those under 25 years old. Did this style appeal to you or was it gimmicky, what did you think?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Clato said:


> Sounds like another one of THOSE movies that ar trying to make $$$ of mentioning "like or similar" to Godzilla movies,


Funny you mention Godzilla. I remember walking out of the 1998 flick. Alas, I could not get my money back for that atrocity. :nono2:

Needless to say, I won't be going to see Cloverfield. Maybe, I'll Netflix it down the road.


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

It depends on what you are expecting out of it. If you are looking for something like a Godzilla or King Kong, then you will not like this movie because it's not about what's attacking the city. If you are looking for a somewhat original disaster/survival movie using the perspective of a handheld video camera which puts you right in the middle of the action then this movie is for you. The video can get really shaky, but what do you expect when someone is running for their life? This movie would not work if it didn't use the video camera gimmick. I liked it because it kept me interested and entertained which is why I watch movies. Was it the greatest film ever or did it redefine a genre, nope. But it was fun and I just took it for what it was, no more no less.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

My oldest daughter is an assistant editor on the lot at Paramount. She sent me a pic this weekend of her standing in front of a life size replica of the Statue of Liberty head from Cloverfield! I am a big JJA fan (Lost). Not sure if I will see this in the theater or wait for DVD but am looking forward either way as I really like his work.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

this is pretty funny...



> I had to get up and leave the theater for nearly 20 minutes just to keep from hurling.


http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/01/24/movie.sickness/index.html


----------

